# Catfish or Crappie waters



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a 19' CC Trophy boat. I guess you would call it a bay boat, but it is a little deeper than most Bay Boats I've seen. I can get into about 3 1/2 feet of water with out trimming up. After that it gets a little tight.

So, with that....I'm looking for Catfish and or Crappie that I can reach on this boat. I'd love to do a night trip on a river or lake for Cat and then some day time fishing (drifting) for Crappie. 

Can anyone suggest waters and ramps that can accomidate my boat? I'm trying to save a little gas in the boat, but don't mind towing it a ways to fish. I'm based out of Crestview.

I was thinking about trying Lake Jackson in Florala...Any other suggestions?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kozman, you can try Bear Lake in Baker, which is the closet to you, but fishing is really hit and miss there. I think most of would think that your best bet would be to go to the Escambia River close to Pensacolaif you want to have better chances of catching fish. I did fish Lake Jackson in Florala at the beginning of the year and my friend and I did catch some nice crappie there. It's going to be up to you, good luck.


----------



## thadley01 (Feb 16, 2009)

Tensaw river is outstanding catfish and crappie water. Only problem you are about 2 hours away, in my opinion well worth the trip. No problem handling the big boat. There is plenty of water.


----------



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

I've been wanting to try escambia river. Bear Lake is out....No trolling motor. I think I'll be trying Jackson soon.


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

You could come up to Camden and fish Miller's Ferry on the Alabama River. Great catfishing and crappie waters.


----------

